# Favorite suspending jerkbait?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Been using Wicks for years, but seems like the quality has went downhill big time. You can hardly get one to suspend properly anymore without having to add weight or tweak something. Do you have a preferred suspending jerkbait that actually works without a bunch of tuning ?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Seems like it all depends on water temperature. Not sure I’ve ever had a jerk bait that didn’t need tuned at some point. But have had a few that took way more than others of same make and model. All part of the game.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya anymore I just plan on having to tweak them all. An if it at least floats out of the box I consider it a win. 
I'd say overall I have my best luck with rapala x-raps out of the box. 
I have often wondered if the more expensive baits that claim to be "suspending" like lucky craft for example are better about actually suspending(as close as you can get considering the variables). Using A combo of braid and a good rod I rarely lose a stick bait anymore unless I'm just totally not paying attention. So not as scared to lose one. My luck I'd still lose it first cast though🤦... 
Interesting the hear any opinions on the top dollar suspending baits.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya anymore I just plan on having to tweak them all. An if it at least floats out of the box I consider it a win.
> I'd say overall I have my best luck with rapala x-raps out of the box.
> I have often wondered if the more expensive baits that claim to be "suspending" like lucky craft for example are better about actually suspending(as close as you can get considering the variables). Using A combo of braid and a good rod I rarely lose a stick bait anymore unless I'm just totally not paying attention. So not as scared to lose one. My luck I'd still lose it first cast though🤦...
> Interesting the hear any opinions on the top dollar suspending baits.


I been looking into those berkly hit sticks i think they're called. i think they got weights you can add or remove if needed.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I've tried yozuri I think. Only had a bite once. I jerked let it chill. Minute later reel up slack and realize something there and all I came back with was a big golden walleye or carp scale. I keep telling myself it was a walleye scale at least....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Get yourself some golf club lead weighted tape. Comes in small strips with adhesive. Cut Lil pieces and stick them on the bottom of your lure. Put the lure in a pitcher of water, and watch it. Reposition the weight if needed. It's cheap and easy.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree on x raps as best out of box. I don't fish many jerk baits though. Where we Saugeye fish it is one of two scenarios, deep or very shallow and filled with rocks. So I am either throwing #7 diving shad raps, Flicker shads, joshys or spoons. Then in the shallow snag heaven I throw xraps, swimmin image shads or shallow shad raps. We fish the shallow runners about 18" under the surface and still lose some. I actually don't fish the jerk and pause method much, I jerk mine, but only to make them roll/wobble. We seem to do pretty well that way. Come cold water we fish live minnows and jigs by lift and drop. I think I only own five jerk baits and use two of them (both xraps). The smithwicks haven't been on a line for at least a year, I can't keep them running good in the rocks.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I been looking into those berkly hit sticks i think they're called. i think they got weights you can add or remove if needed.


I’ve got some Hit Sticks that I use for trolling. They work well, especially going slow in cold water. They keep wobbling even going real slow. However, they float not suspend and the weights on bottom are not removable.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Water temperature, how much line you have out between the bait and your rod tip, the type of line you're using. the size of the line you're using, and water temperature all play in to whether or not a bait is going to suspend. Chances are that a bait that suspends perfectly when beside the boat, with only a few feet of line out, is not going to suspend perfectly when you have 60' of line out. 

Personally, I use 10# fluorocarbon line for the majority of my jerkbait fishing, so I am looking for baits that rise slowly. The bait's tendency to rise is counteracted by the weight of the line and the line's water resistance. Anyhow .... way too many variables affect suspending jerkbaits. There is no jerkbait that will suspend all the time. Not with so many variables that affect them.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Bassbme said:


> Water temperature, how much line you have out between the bait and your rod tip, the type of line you're using. the size of the line you're using, and water temperature all play in to whether or not a bait is going to suspend. Chances are that a bait that suspends perfectly when beside the boat, with only a few feet of line out, is not going to suspend perfectly when you have 60' of line out.
> 
> Personally, I use 10# fluorocarbon line for the majority of my jerkbait fishing, so I am looking for baits that rise slowly. The bait's tendency to rise is counteracted by the weight of the line and the line's water resistance. Anyhow .... way too many variables affect suspending jerkbaits. There is no jerkbait that will suspend all the time. Not with so many variables that affect them.


Way too complicated for me. I am a simple fisherman, the easiest way that catches fish is the best. I am not a tournament fisherman or making a living off fishing, I fish for fun and some fresh meat, getting into all the technicalities just robs the fun for me. That is why my jerk baits stay in the box, I guess. Like I said earlier I have a simple approach, cast it out and reel it in or troll it. Of course there's some presentation variables, but they aren't complicated. I think I do pretty good with my simple methods. Sure I will get out fished by someone going to the extra level, but It is not by a significant amount. I feel like knowing when to fish where and what to throw at any given date matters more. Like jigs in spring cold water and cranks in the fall feeding binge.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> Way too complicated for me. I am a simple fisherman, the easiest way that catches fish is the best. I am not a tournament fisherman or making a living off fishing, I fish for fun and some fresh meat, getting into all the technicalities just robs the fun for me. That is why my jerk baits stay in the box, I guess. Like I said earlier I have a simple approach, cast it out and reel it in or troll it. Of course there's some presentation variables, but they aren't complicated. I think I do pretty good with my simple methods. Sure I will get out fished by someone going to the extra level, but It is not by a significant amount. I feel like knowing when to fish where and what to throw at any given date matters more. Like jigs in spring cold water and cranks in the fall feeding binge.





Southernsaug said:


> Way too complicated for me. I am a simple fisherman, the easiest way that catches fish is the best. I am not a tournament fisherman or making a living off fishing, I fish for fun and some fresh meat, getting into all the technicalities just robs the fun for me. That is why my jerk baits stay in the box, I guess. Like I said earlier I have a simple approach, cast it out and reel it in or troll it. Of course there's some presentation variables, but they aren't complicated. I think I do pretty good with my simple methods. Sure I will get out fished by someone going to the extra level, but It is not by a significant amount. I feel like knowing when to fish where and what to throw at any given date matters more. Like jigs in spring cold water and cranks in the fall feeding binge.


My grandpap was about as simple and old school as it got and he out fished everyone while he was alive. I truly believe that man had some type of twisted luck.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lucky craft pointer 100. It suspends nicely and casts nice.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Lucky craft pointer 100. It suspends nicely and casts nice.


Im also a Lucky Craft fan. But... UPS just dropped of a couple,
13 Fishing, Whipper Snappers 110's today. VERY IMPRESSED. Looks as good as the Mega Bass.
For only $6.99. Matt Allen talks them up. Thought I would give'em a try.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> Im also a Lucky Craft fan. But... UPS just dropped of a couple,
> 13 Fishing, Whipper Snappers 110's today. VERY IMPRESSED. Looks as good as the Mega Bass.
> For only $6.99. Matt Allen talks them up. Thought I would give'em a try.


I’m gonna have to check those out. Yea I can’t do mega bass. I lost 2 jerkbaits alone this past weekend losing a $25 for a jerkbait will make me cry


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 478565


Those are nice. 
Please let me know how they suspend for you(if that's what they do). If so I'll probably bite the bullet and buy a few.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Those are nice.
> Please let me know how they suspend for you(if that's what they do). If so I'll probably bite the bullet and buy a few.


They do suspend!!! And I’ll let you know how they do on fish if I ever catch a fish 🤪


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

If you could find Zipbaits Khamsin, they’re the best suspended bait I have ever used. They actually suspended unlike some others. Works straight out of the box too.


----------



## Rbrey381 (9 mo ago)

Rapala Husky jerks for bass. Suicks for Musky.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

14 fishing loco special or jackal rearrange for me.


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

Rogues are bread n butter ohio winter,fall,n spring staples and you also have the right to fight it tooth n nail with negative combative thoughts while using or not using. They all have their shinning moments with some being more consistent for whatever reason, however again fer whatever reason Rogues just sport the bread n butter crown n believe me i've well nuff said


----------

